# Due anni!



## viola di mare (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sono due anni che sono separata… due anni… due anni in cui mio figlio l’ho cresciuto da sola, due anni che il mio ex marito l’avrà visto si e no una volta al mese… 

sono tre invece gli anni che ha una storia
l’ha iniziata quando ancora stavamo insieme
quando era appena morto mio padre
quando il nostro bambino aveva tre anni e bisogno di suo padre
Mi ha fatto vivere un incubo di bugie, di omissioni, niente interesse per noi, niente soldi…
ma io sono andata avanti, non l’ho perdonato e si che me l’ha chiesto un milione di volte, ma non sono quel tipo di donna, a me il rattoppo non è mai piaciuto, l’ho lasciato perdere, l’ho lasciato fare…

ed ora? 

Ora che finalmente io ho incontrato un uomo, ora che ho riaperto il mio cuore, ora che mi vede diversa, tranquilla, serena…
*nun je sta bene!!! 
*Sta li a dire: è ma se questo a me non mi va a genio, mica può frequentare mio figlio ( non lo frequenti manco te se per questo) 
E ma allora non importava nemmeno a te così tanto 
Lo vedi che non sei nemmeno tu una santarellina??? 
ODDIOMIO… ci rinuncio… aiutatemi a capire se vi va, vi prego! 
　
Solo su una cosa ha ragione: non me ne frega niente di lui e questo si vede lontano un miglio… ma anche qualcosa di più di un miglio! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Sono due anni che sono separata… due anni… due anni in cui mio figlio l’ho cresciuto da sola, due anni che il mio ex marito l’avrà visto si e no una volta al mese…
> 
> sono tre invece gli anni che ha una storia
> l’ha iniziata quando ancora stavamo insieme
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Grandiosa...
Ma logicissimo no?
Vuoi mettere?

Noi veniamo disprezzati dalla persona A.
E se ci convinviamo che è perchè siamo disprezzabili ed è giusto così: siamo perduti.

Poi arriva la persona B.
Ci apprezza.

E la persona A riceve sul groppone la peggiore e la più temuta delle smentite no?

Ma guarda me...
Per una donna che mi dice sei un mentecatto 
ce ne sono almeno dieci pronte a smentirla...

Ovvio io mi occupo solo delle dieci vergini sagge
e mando a cagare la beghina stronza no?

O devo dire...eh ma si voi dieci avete proprio ragione...
Ma io sto male...perchè c'è quella là che ce l'ha su con me...no?

Ma ti pare
Mia cara?

Viola a naso tu mi piaci.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Grandiosa...
> Ma logicissimo no?
> Vuoi mettere?
> ...


Conte anche tu a naso mi piaci, ho sempre avuto un debole per i clamidofori troncati :up:
comunque avrai sicuramente ragione ma mmmmmmmh che fastidio!!!
è che voi uomini volete la moje 'mbriaca e la botte piena e non se pòòòòòò!!!! :dito:
e comunque dovrà pur contare lo spazio temporale dal cornificamento alla situazione attuale, non è che dopo 10 anni uno può ancora rompere!


oppure no??? c'è una scadenza???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Conte anche tu a naso mi piaci, ho sempre avuto un debole per i clamidofori troncati :up:
> comunque avrai sicuramente ragione ma mmmmmmmh che fastidio!!!
> è che voi uomini volete la moje 'mbriaca e la botte piena e non se pòòòòòò!!!! :dito:
> e comunque dovrà pur contare lo spazio temporale dal cornificamento alla situazione attuale, non è che dopo 10 anni uno può ancora rompere!
> ...


No guarda...
Dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale
sono giunto alla consapevolezza
che per certe persone
rompere è lo scopo della loro vita.

Parliamochi chiarissimo.
Il problema dei separati
resta sempre uno
I figli.

QUando ci sono di mezzo loro
è impossibile liberarsi totalmente dei partners

perchè è un attimo usare loro
come bastoni da mettere in mezzo alle ruote.

Io fossi te
Lo lascerei rompere

e poi essendo donna
farei come cazzo pare a me no?

In genere le donne fan così no?
Si caro...hai ragione caro...si è vero caro...

Poi quando lui è via...

Bon adesso faccio quello che voglio no?


----------



## viola di mare (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda...
> Dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale
> sono giunto alla consapevolezza
> che per certe persone
> ...


infatti poi alla fine faccio come mi pare!

ed è vero che purtroppo gli unici che alla fine ci vanno di mezzo sono i figli, che vengono ignorati fino a quando si è impegnati tra le braccia (volevo scrivere un'altra cosa) di un'altra salvo poi chiamare "c'è posta per te" quando sono grandi e non ti si filano più...


che poi ti confesso che in fondo in fondo mi fa anche piacere che lui stia li a rosicare... alla fine il mio ego ne beneficia e parecchio anche!!!

porello!!!


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Sono due anni che sono separata… due anni… due anni in cui mio figlio l’ho cresciuto da sola, due anni che il mio ex marito l’avrà visto si e no una volta al mese…
> 
> sono tre invece gli anni che ha una storia
> l’ha iniziata quando ancora stavamo insieme
> ...



Non ho capito...
siete separati legalmente o solo io per conto mio e tu per conto tuo...
come mai ti importa di quello che dice se in due anni si è fatto vivo poco?


----------



## viola di mare (17 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito...
> siete separati legalmente o solo io per conto mio e tu per conto tuo...
> come mai ti importa di quello che dice se in due anni si è fatto vivo poco?



ciao
siamo separati legalmente da due anni e in questo tempo io ho sofferto molto perchè lui mi ha tradita, abbiamo un bambino quindi per forza di cose non me lo sono potuta togliere completamente dalle scatole, ho combattuto battaglie perchè mio figlio vedesse suo padre, avvocati, lettere, litigate, telefonate fiume perchè non riuscivo ed ancora oggi non riesco ad accettare che un uomo se non vuole più la moglie automaticamente si dimentichi anche del figlio... in tutto questo visto che mi ha sempre lasciato ogni incombenza affettiva ed economica esentandosi da qualsiasi cosa potesse turbare la sua relazione, non capisco perchè ora che io ho incontrato un'altra persona, lui possa decidere di impuntarsi per mettermi in difficoltà...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao
> siamo separati legalmente da due anni e in questo tempo io ho sofferto molto perchè lui mi ha tradita, abbiamo un bambino quindi per forza di cose non me lo sono potuta togliere completamente dalle scatole, ho combattuto battaglie perchè mio figlio vedesse suo padre, avvocati, lettere, litigate, telefonate fiume perchè non riuscivo ed ancora oggi non riesco ad accettare che un uomo se non vuole più la moglie automaticamente si dimentichi anche del figlio... in tutto questo visto che mi ha sempre lasciato ogni incombenza affettiva ed economica esentandosi da qualsiasi cosa potesse turbare la sua relazione, non capisco perchè ora che io ho incontrato un'altra persona, lui possa decidere di impuntarsi per mettermi in difficoltà...



Ciao e benvenuta...
ora scusa la domande stupide ...

sei obbligata a sentire le sue lamentele?
viene a casa a farti paranoie ti telefona o cosa?


----------



## viola di mare (17 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta...
> ora scusa la domande stupide ...
> 
> sei obbligata a sentire le sue lamentele?
> viene a casa a farti paranoie ti telefona o cosa?


be diciamo che più o meno ci sentiamo al telefono quando è il momento che deve darmi il mantenimento :unhappy:
devo sempre ricordarglielo chissa com'è :rotfl:
quando si tratta di soldi sai, almeno lui latita, 
è una separazione come ce ne sono molte, ma che è diventata cos' dopo molte sofferenze... io lo amavo e mai avrei potuto pensare che lui potesse avere una fidanzata mentre eravamo sposati.
c'ho messo un pò a digerire il tutto, è per questo che non mi spiego che meccanismi scattino nella mente di uno che ti tradisce, ti molla, se ne frega del suo bambino e poi quando te dopo due anni finalmente ritrovi un pò di pace ecco che comincia a metterti i bastoni tra le ruote...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> be diciamo che più o meno ci sentiamo al telefono quando è il momento che* deve darmi il mantenimento :unhappy:
> devo sempre ricordarglielo chissa com'è :rotfl:
> quando si tratta di soldi sai, almeno lui latita, *
> è una separazione come ce ne sono molte, ma che è diventata cos' dopo molte sofferenze... io lo amavo e mai avrei potuto pensare che lui potesse avere una fidanzata mentre eravamo sposati.
> c'ho messo un pò a digerire il tutto, è per questo che non mi spiego che meccanismi scattino nella mente di uno che ti tradisce, ti molla, se ne frega del suo bambino e poi quando te dopo due anni finalmente ritrovi un pò di pace ecco che comincia a metterti i bastoni tra le ruote...



Ho due amiche nella stessa condizione ...
e neanche io non riesco a capire come si possa arrivare a fregarsene del proprio figlio...

Pe ril resto non lo so magari nella sua testa bacata pensa di avere ancora qualche autorità su di te...
forse è indispettito che tu ti possa rifare una vita con un'altro....


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *nun je sta bene!!!
> *


Chi se ne frega?
Il fegato gonfio ora e' il suo.
Dovra' abituarcisi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega?
> Il fegato gonfio ora e' il suo.
> Dovra' abituarcisi.


O comincia a fare le ripichette usando il figlio come arma di ricatto...
No?

Questo lei teme...
E se ne frega del fegato di lui...no?

Mi pare che una persona non possa tirarsi nessuno in casa se l'altro genitore non è d'accordo no?


----------



## free (17 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> be diciamo che più o meno ci sentiamo al telefono quando è il momento che deve darmi il mantenimento :unhappy:
> devo sempre ricordarglielo chissa com'è :rotfl:
> quando si tratta di soldi sai, almeno lui latita,
> è una separazione come ce ne sono molte, ma che è diventata cos' dopo molte sofferenze... io lo amavo e* mai avrei potuto pensare che lui potesse avere una fidanzata mentre eravamo sposati.*
> c'ho messo un pò a digerire il tutto, è per questo che non mi spiego che meccanismi scattino nella mente di uno che ti tradisce, ti molla, se ne frega del suo bambino e poi quando te dopo due anni finalmente ritrovi un pò di pace ecco che comincia a metterti i bastoni tra le ruote...



è curioso che tu usi il termine fidanzata
per il resto, sii decisa ed irremovibile, prima o poi si stuferà! (si spera prima)


----------



## Eretteo (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O comincia a fare le ripichette usando il figlio come arma di ricatto...
> No?
> 
> Questo lei teme...
> ...


Non sono un avvocato divorzista,non saprei tutti i cavilli e le postille che entrano in gioco in questi casi secondo la normativa vigente.
Comunque l'ex maritozzo e' decisamente un povero sfigato,ha fatto a suo tempo il fenomeno ed ora non gli resta che realizzarsi cercando di rompere il piu' possibile le scatole.
E' un po' come quelle professoresse tristi,irrealizzate,incompetenti che tutti noi abbiamo trovato da qualche parte.....quelle che hanno una vita cosi' scialba ed inutile che non vedono l'ora che sia mattina,a lezione,cosi' in quelle due ore in cui possono spaccare i maroni impugnando il registro e la penna del potere,allora si realizzano.
Esseri inferiori.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O comincia a fare le ripichette usando il figlio come arma di ricatto...
> No?
> 
> Questo lei teme...
> ...


Certo che può


----------



## devastata (17 Gennaio 2013)

In effetti, a me viene spontaneo chiamarla troia una che va a letto con uno sapendo che è sposato, lei è troppo educata, anche per il fatto che si preoccupa delle sue critiche, FREGATENE DI QUELLO CHE PENSA IL BASTARDO CHE TI HA TRADITA E TI HA FATTA SOFFRIRE, goditi l'uomo che hai incontrato e soprattutto, occhi aperti, sempre.

Ci mancherebbe che una che ha subito un tradimento non fosse libera, anche solo dopo 24 ore, di portarsi a casa chi le pare!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che può


Bisogna vedere a quali condizioni.
E non sono poche.

Tu prova a immaginare:
1) Ti separi

2) Ti assegnano i tuoi due figli, i quali, sicuramente non avranno digerito la separazione, essendone vittime innocenti.

3) Hai un nuovo compagno.

4) Lo porti a vivere da te.

I tuoi due figli non lo accettano, perchè lo vedono usurpare un posto che secondo loro è del loro padre.

Bon...
Il padre va da un avvocato e dice che è pregiudizievole per la crescita dei suoi due figli che quest'uomo coabiti con loro....

E iniziano le beghe...

Oltre a quelle che ci sono già...

In genere comunque non ci sono beghe...

Quando tra i due separati non ci sono problemi di proprietà o di soldi...

Altrimenti in genere
I coltelli volano eh?

Pensa solo se abiti in una casa che non è tua, ma di tuo marito, il quale è dovuto andarsene...

Sai cosa capita tante volte?

Bon...ti sei tirata in casa un' altro?
Bon ora ci pensa lui a mantenere i figli...io smetto di versarti assegno di mantenimento...

E cominciano nuove beghe...

Ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere a quali condizioni.
> E non sono poche.
> 
> Tu prova a immaginare:
> ...


Intendevo dire che non hai bisogno dell'ok dell'altro. Certo che se per i tuoi figli è un problema possoni nascere casini ma devi dimostrsre che quest'uomo fa qualcosa di sbagliato con loro.
Per il mantenimento non cambia nulla. Tu sei obligato a mantenere i tuoi figli, l'altra persona non se me deve far carico. Casomai se devi passare um assegnp a lei le cpse cambiano se lei si sposa credo.
Dopodochè resto dell'idea che se i miei figli non fossero felici al 100% di vivere con il mip nuovo compagno lui non varca la porta di casa. E amche se lo fossero valuterei molto e mai se la casa fosse di mio marito


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

faccio un passo indietro, magari mi faccio capire meglio
non ho mai avuto il minimo dubbio dall’istante in cui ho scoperto il suo tradimento, anche se è pur vero che se non me ne fossi andata via di casa, molto probabilmente la sua storia parallela si sarebbe esaurita nel giro di qualche mese, invece visto che come mio solito ho reagito a caldo, la sua storia ancora va avanti a gonfie vele.
L’ho scoperto nel modo più stupido possibile, sul social network responsabile di tantissime separazioni… mail inequivocabili e credere che nemmeno ci avevo mai pensato… 
la casella di posta elettronica dove arrivano le notifiche era di mio accesso tanto quanto l’account per cui ho scoperto tutto… scriveva a lei quello che avrebbe dovuto scrivere a me… parlava d’amore, di nostalgia quando non era al lavoro con lei, insomma di cotta. Lui il solito copione: è passato dal classico siamo solo amici, al tu non mi guardi più come dovresti e invece lei c’è. Non c’ho visto più, ho preso la mia borsa da palestra, ho infilato 2 cambi per me e 5 per nostro figlio di 3 anni e ce ne siamo andati dai mia madre… in quella casa non c’ho messo più piede se non per finire di prendere tutta la nostra roba… ogni volta che lui tentava di riavvicinarsi a noi, nel momento che io stavo per cedere, ecco ripartire in carica la fidanzata (la chiamo così perchè mi fa ridere...troppo scontato la troia o la zoccola!), ed io a sentirlo sempre più lontano…  Ma il punto focale è che dopo due anni, in cui io ho patito, ho combattuto, ho cercato di trovare un pò di equilibrio (in tre mesi ho perso 14 kg), a lui di noi è fregato veramente poco ecco che mi si avvicina quest'uomo ed io dopo tanto tempo mi sento bene, (due anni sono tanti secondo me) e lui rosica... certo che non può impedirmi niente, certo che non gli conviene mettersi contro di me visto che ha ignorato suo figlio, ma già che mi telefona e mi fa "minacce" su quanto questa persona possa andargli a genio e che lui debba sapere chi frequenta mio figlio , mi da fastidio, perche non trovo giusto che ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi da prima che ci lasciassimo e non vuoi accettare che anche io possa rifarmi una vita!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non hai bisogno dell'ok dell'altro. Certo che se per i tuoi figli è un problema possoni nascere casini ma devi dimostrsre che quest'uomo fa qualcosa di sbagliato con loro.
> Per il mantenimento non cambia nulla. Tu sei obligato a mantenere i tuoi figli, l'altra persona non se me deve far carico. Casomai se devi passare um assegnp a lei le cpse cambiano se lei si sposa credo.
> Dopodochè resto dell'idea che se i miei figli non fossero felici al 100% di vivere con il mip nuovo compagno lui non varca la porta di casa. E amche se lo fossero valuterei molto e mai se la casa fosse di mio marito


comunque non sono ancora a questo punto... il mio compagno ha due bambine, ci siamo rivisti al parco giochi, è inevitabile che mio figlio lo conosca perchè primo io mio figlio non lo lascio mai, esco solo se lui dorme in modo che non si accorga della mia mancanza, secondo gioca con le sue figlie. Mio figlio gli è anche molto affezionato perchè lui ci perde tempo... era normale quando non si ha un padre che si prende cura di te, non sa nemmeno quanto porta di scarpe! e poi mio figlio non ha un riferimento maschile visto che mio padre è morto e l'altro nonno pur adorandolo lo vede quando può
le cose normali tipo imparare ad andare in bici o a giocare a pallone gliele ho insegnate io a mio figlio
e al mio ex marito anche questo pensiero da fastidio... è come se a lui certe cose non interessa farle ma nemmeno le può fare qualcun'altro al posto suo... boh


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao
> siamo separati legalmente da due anni e in questo tempo io ho sofferto molto perchè lui mi ha tradita, abbiamo un bambino quindi per forza di cose non me lo sono potuta togliere completamente dalle scatole, ho combattuto battaglie perchè mio figlio vedesse suo padre, avvocati, lettere, litigate, telefonate fiume perchè non riuscivo ed ancora oggi non riesco ad accettare che un uomo se non vuole più la moglie automaticamente si dimentichi anche del figlio... in tutto questo visto che mi ha sempre lasciato ogni incombenza affettiva ed economica esentandosi da qualsiasi cosa potesse turbare la sua relazione, non capisco perchè ora che io ho incontrato un'altra persona, lui possa decidere di impuntarsi per mettermi in difficoltà...


non lo capisci perchè tu non 6 nata stronza e lui sì.

fregatene e vivi serenamente la tua storia.    Al limite per il momento se proprio accetti un consiglio non legarti immediatamente ad una fedeltà assoluta.   Mi sembri ancora troppo fresca di trauma.

Cerca di osservare il mondo e di avere più termini di paragone.  Ricordandoti sempre che l'unico uomo cui devi e dovrai eterna fedeltà è tuo figlio.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non lo capisci perchè tu non 6 nata stronza e lui sì.
> 
> fregatene e vivi serenamente la tua storia. Al limite per il momento se proprio accetti un consiglio non legarti immediatamente ad una fedeltà assoluta. Mi sembri ancora troppo fresca di trauma.
> 
> Cerca di osservare il mondo e di avere più termini di paragone. Ricordandoti sempre che l'unico uomo cui devi e dovrai eterna fedeltà è tuo figlio.


ha ragione anche se credo che dal trauma non guarirò mai, perchè quello di cui soffro io è l'indifferenza del padre verso il figlio, cosa che reputo contronatura... ho visto mio figlio con 39 di febbre telefonare a suo padre ed implorarlo di venire a trovarlo e quest'essere dopo avergli promesso di si, non si è fatto vedere...
ho passato metà di questi anni chiusa in bagno a piangere per non farmi vedere da mio figlio... ne potrei raccontare veramente tante

mi godrò decisamente il mio nuovo compagno, ma lo farò con calma... non potrei sopportare ancora...


----------



## Eretteo (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> faccio un passo indietro, magari mi faccio capire meglio
> non ho mai avuto il minimo dubbio dall’istante in cui ho scoperto il suo tradimento, anche se è pur vero che se non me ne fossi andata via di casa, molto probabilmente la sua storia parallela si sarebbe esaurita nel giro di qualche mese, invece visto che come mio solito ho reagito a caldo, la sua storia ancora va avanti a gonfie vele.
> L’ho scoperto nel modo più stupido possibile, sul social network responsabile di tantissime separazioni… mail inequivocabili e credere che nemmeno ci avevo mai pensato…
> la casella di posta elettronica dove arrivano le notifiche era di mio accesso tanto quanto l’account per cui ho scoperto tutto… scriveva a lei quello che avrebbe dovuto scrivere a me… parlava d’amore, di nostalgia quando non era al lavoro con lei, insomma di cotta. Lui il solito copione: è passato dal classico siamo solo amici, al tu non mi guardi più come dovresti e invece lei c’è. Non c’ho visto più, ho preso la mia borsa da palestra, ho infilato 2 cambi per me e 5 per nostro figlio di 3 anni e ce ne siamo andati dai mia madre… in quella casa non c’ho messo più piede se non per finire di prendere tutta la nostra roba… ogni volta che lui tentava di riavvicinarsi a noi, nel momento che io stavo per cedere, ecco ripartire in carica la fidanzata (la chiamo così perchè mi fa ridere...troppo scontato la troia o la zoccola!), ed io a sentirlo sempre più lontano…  Ma il punto focale è che dopo due anni, in cui io ho patito, ho combattuto, ho cercato di trovare un pò di equilibrio (in tre mesi ho perso 14 kg), a lui di noi è fregato veramente poco ecco che mi si avvicina quest'uomo ed io dopo tanto tempo mi sento bene, (due anni sono tanti secondo me) e lui rosica... certo che non può impedirmi niente, certo che non gli conviene mettersi contro di me visto che ha ignorato suo figlio, ma già che mi telefona e mi fa "minacce" su quanto questa persona possa andargli a genio e che lui debba sapere chi frequenta mio figlio , mi da fastidio, perche non trovo giusto che ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi da prima che ci lasciassimo e non vuoi accettare che anche io possa rifarmi una vita!


Ha fatto il coglione ed ora ne paghera' le conseguenze a vita.
Lascialo cuocere nella sua broda e vivi la tua vita,con tuo figlio e la persona che hai incontrato,che sembra meritare tutta la tua fiducia.
Il rosicone cerchera' di rompere il cazzo,anche perche' non gli e' rimasto altro da fare.
Ridigli in faccia e lascia che si consumi il fegato.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ha fatto il coglione ed ora ne paghera' le conseguenze a vita.
> Lascialo cuocere nella sua broda e vivi la tua vita,con tuo figlio e la persona che hai incontrato,che sembra meritare tutta la tua fiducia.
> Il rosicone cerchera' di rompere il cazzo,anche perche' non gli e' rimasto altro da fare.
> Ridigli in faccia e lascia che si consumi il fegato.


farò così, con calma ma farò così... proprio ora mi ha chiamato! mi ha chiesto del figlio...
fosse che fosse che si ricordi di averlo??? che rosicone!!! :diavoletto:

che poi in tutto questo mi da anche noia che le chiamate si facciano a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte, sapendo benissimo che potrei stare col mio compagno, meno male che lui non sa che il mio compagno non si sente minimamente minacciato dalla sua figura... però insomma...


----------



## Eretteo (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> farò così, con calma ma farò così... proprio ora mi ha chiamato! mi ha chiesto del figlio...
> fosse che fosse che si ricordi di averlo??? che rosicone!!! :diavoletto:
> 
> che poi in tutto questo mi da anche noia che le chiamate si facciano a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte, sapendo benissimo che potrei stare col mio compagno, meno male che lui non sa che il mio compagno non si sente minimamente minacciato dalla sua figura... però insomma...


Minacciato?
Ma de che?
Da quel babbeo che non ha altro che trastullarsi con pene e telefonino,indifferentemente e con pari soddisfazione?
E poi di notte il telefonino si spegne,per tante buone ragioni;
1-tuo figlio dorme e non deve essere svegliato;
2-tu dormi o sei sveglia col tuo uomo;
3-se quello la' non sa cosa fare puo' guardarsi un film porno...per rompere le balle ci sono  le ore diurne.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Minacciato?
> Ma de che?
> Da quel babbeo che non ha altro che trastullarsi con pene e telefonino,indifferentemente e con pari soddisfazione?
> E poi di notte il telefonino si spegne,per tante buone ragioni;
> ...


il motivo per cui non spengo il tel è perchè non mi funziona la sveglia


----------



## Eretteo (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il motivo per cui non spengo il tel è perchè non mi funziona la sveglia


Ma la sveglia del telefono funziona anche col telefono spento.
D'altronde se vuoi sporgere querela per stalking nei confronti del mollusco,fai bene a tenerlo acceso e farti tartassare un altro po'.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non hai bisogno dell'ok dell'altro. Certo che se per i tuoi figli è un problema possoni nascere casini ma devi dimostrsre che quest'uomo fa qualcosa di sbagliato con loro.
> Per il mantenimento non cambia nulla. Tu sei obligato a mantenere i tuoi figli, l'altra persona non se me deve far carico. Casomai se devi passare um assegnp a lei le cpse cambiano se lei si sposa credo.
> Dopodochè resto dell'idea che se i miei figli non fossero felici al 100% di vivere con il mip nuovo compagno lui non varca la porta di casa. E amche se lo fossero valuterei molto e mai se la casa fosse di mio marito


Mah sempre sentito dire ( chiedi alla sister) che il genitore deve essere d'accordo con le frequentazioni dell'altro genitore, quando questo è con i figli....

Ma saranno leggende metropolitane....

Non capisco come fa a sposarsi con un altro una separata...in quanto ancora legalmente sposata...

Non ci vuole il divorzio per poter sposare un'altra persona?

ALmeno da noi in Veneto è così...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il motivo per cui non spengo il tel è perchè non mi funziona la sveglia


ste donne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sempre sentito dire ( chiedi alla sister) che il genitore deve essere d'accordo con le frequentazioni dell'altro genitore, quando questo è con i figli....
> 
> Ma saranno leggende metropolitane....
> 
> ...


Ovvio che intendevo dire se ti sposi dopo aver ottenuto il divorzio


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sempre sentito dire ( chiedi alla sister) che il genitore deve essere d'accordo con le frequentazioni dell'altro genitore, quando questo è con i figli....
> 
> Ma saranno leggende metropolitane....
> 
> ...


anche qui funziona così  Farfalla credo intendesse dopo il divorzio, e cmq ha ragione, dopo il divorzio l'assegno di mantenimento per l'ex coniuge non ha più ragione di esistere in quanto hai un nuovo coniuge
lo stesso vale per le frequentazioni con un nuovo compagno anche se solamente separata... non devo chiedere il permesso perchè lui non può limitare la mia libertà personale nel frequentare chi voglio, certo è che se vuole impuntarsi qualche casino me lo può creare, ma niente in modo legale... mi sono informata subito!!!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ste donne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



uff io l'ho spento e la sveglia non mi ha suonato!!!! :sonno:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche qui funziona così  Farfalla credo intendesse dopo il divorzio, e cmq ha ragione, dopo il divorzio l'assegno di mantenimento per l'ex coniuge non ha più ragione di esistere in quanto hai un nuovo coniuge
> lo stesso vale per le frequentazioni con un nuovo compagno anche se solamente separata... non devo chiedere il permesso perchè lui non può limitare la mia libertà personale nel frequentare chi voglio, certo è che se vuole impuntarsi qualche casino me lo può creare, ma niente in modo legale... mi sono informata subito!!!


Ma la casa dove vivi è tua?


----------



## Eretteo (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> uff io l'ho spento e la sveglia non mi ha suonato!!!! :sonno:


Magari assonnata non l'hai puntata prima di spegnerlo.
Pero' potresti prendere due piccioni con una fava,la prossima volta che ti chiama il quasi ex marito,gli dici *"Dal momento che non riesci a fare a meno di rompere i coglioni,puoi farlo per favore domattina alle 7 in punto?Grazie!"*


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Sono due anni che sono separata… due anni… due anni in cui mio figlio l’ho cresciuto da sola, due anni che il mio ex marito l’avrà visto si e no una volta al mese…
> 
> sono tre invece gli anni che ha una storia
> l’ha iniziata quando ancora stavamo insieme
> ...


Io so la risposta, la conosco, ma scriverla significherebbe far nascere un putiferio. Intanto le poche pagine che ho letto sono dimostrazione che nessun uomo esprime la sua in maniera vera, parlo di quegli uomini traditi che hanno in qualche maniera avuto in mente una vita senza i loro figli. 

Amen.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io so la risposta, la conosco, ma scriverla significherebbe far nascere un putiferio. Intanto le poche pagine che ho letto sono dimostrazione che nessun uomo esprime la sua in maniera vera, parlo di quegli uomini traditi che hanno in qualche maniera avuto in mente una vita senza i loro figli.
> 
> Amen.


ecco bravo, stai zitto.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ecco bravo, stai zitto.:up:



auahhahahahahahahahha.

Faccio di più esco e lavoro. Vuoi vedere che qualcuno scrive, era ora.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhahahahahahahahha.
> 
> Faccio di più esco e lavoro. Vuoi vedere che qualcuno scrive, era ora.:mrgreen::mrgreen:



questa volta non ci siamo capiti, se lo viene a sapere Sbri, ci resta male.

non tirarti mai indietro se hai qualcosa da dire o da fare, vuoi darla vinta a loro. non mi pare il caso. scrivi e solleva tutte le polemiche che vuoi, sii ancora te stesso, come sempre e aggiungo, sbattitene la m.....a di quello che dicono di te.  coraggio, amunì.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa volta non ci siamo capiti, se lo viene a sapere Sbri, ci resta male.
> 
> non tirarti mai indietro se hai qualcosa da dire o da fare, vuoi darla vinta a loro. non mi pare il caso. scrivi e solleva tutte le polemiche che vuoi, sii ancora te stesso, come sempre e aggiungo, sbattitene la m.....a di quello che dicono di te.  coraggio, amunì.



E secondo te io  scrivevo quello che ho scritto se non me ne sbattessi?

Ma ho ritenuto giusto non dare problemi a questo 3D.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E secondo te io  scrivevo quello che ho scritto se non me ne sbattessi?
> 
> Ma ho ritenuto giusto non dare problemi a questo 3D.


già finito di lavorare?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa volta non ci siamo capiti, se lo viene a sapere Sbri, ci resta male.
> 
> non tirarti mai indietro se hai qualcosa da dire o da fare, vuoi darla vinta a loro. non mi pare il caso. scrivi e solleva tutte le polemiche che vuoi, sii ancora te stesso, come sempre e aggiungo, sbattitene la m.....a di quello che dicono di te.  coraggio, amunì.


Lui...Ultimo è bravo picciotto...
No?
Deve solo affilare le armi....
A volte esagera...

O più che altro finisce come un tonno dentro la rete no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Invece l'arte del vespaio...sta nell'accendere la miccia e poi dileguarsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Allora si, si ride...

Ultimo sta imparando a lasciarle lì così...
Ma cosa ci avrà detto Ultimo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io so la risposta, la conosco, ma scriverla significherebbe far nascere un putiferio. Intanto le poche pagine che ho letto sono dimostrazione che nessun uomo esprime la sua in maniera vera, parlo di quegli uomini traditi che hanno in qualche maniera avuto in mente una vita senza i loro figli.
> 
> Amen.


ti prego scrivi quello che pensi... non so dei putiferi passati creati, però sono curiosa.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui...Ultimo è bravo picciotto...
> No?
> Deve solo affilare le armi....
> A volte esagera...
> ...




:mrgreen::mrgreen: Io lo dico che sei mitico. Anche nelle risposte che hai dato a viola.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti prego scrivi quello che pensi... non so dei putiferi passati creati, però sono curiosa.



Mi dispiace viola di mare. Qua dentro per quello che mi riguarda è come stare in mezzo a tante persone che altro non sono che bugiarde. Ma ci sono anche tante persone che sono veramente doc. Imparerai. Intanto per quello che mi riguarda e per quello che ho letto, dai molta considerazione al conte.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui...Ultimo è bravo picciotto...
> No?
> Deve solo affilare le armi....
> A volte esagera...
> ...


sono due cose che mi interessano alle quali devo rispondere prima di andare a fare un pesante fine settimana di lavoro con il tempo decisamente a mio sfavore.
uno che ha dichiarato di fare esperimenti "per vedere l'effetto che fa " mi pare sia ultimo.
mi viene spesso fatto notare questo fatto di dileguarmi:
intanto intervengo spesso ma distrattamente perchè lo faccio mentre lavoro, in secondo luogo continuare discussioni fino allo sfinimento non mi è mai parso utile .
in genere una volta espresso un concetto ripeterlo esacerbando i toni non ha senso.
questo dovevo a chi ogni tanto tira fuori la storiella.
non fate troppi pettegolezzi, il cielo vi benedica,aurevoir


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono due cose che mi interessano alle quali devo rispondere prima di andare a fare un pesante fine settimana di lavoro con il tempo decisamente a mio sfavore.
> uno che ha dichiarato di fare esperimenti "per vedere l'effetto che fa " mi pare sia ultimo.
> mi viene spesso fatto notare questo fatto di dileguarmi:
> intanto intervengo spesso ma distrattamente perchè lo faccio mentre lavoro, in secondo luogo continuare discussioni fino allo sfinimento non mi è mai parso utile .
> ...



 Ma chi scrive è Minerva?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi scrive è Minerva?


Si è lei...
Che sta perdendo le staffe...no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è lei...
> Che sta perdendo le staffe...no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buh, io dico di si, ma magari aveva premura. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (19 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao
> siamo separati legalmente da due anni e in questo tempo io ho sofferto molto perchè lui mi ha tradita, abbiamo un bambino quindi per forza di cose non me lo sono potuta togliere completamente dalle scatole, ho combattuto battaglie perchè mio figlio vedesse suo padre, avvocati, lettere, litigate, telefonate fiume perchè non riuscivo ed ancora oggi non riesco ad accettare che un uomo se non vuole più la moglie automaticamente si dimentichi anche del figlio... in tutto questo visto che mi ha sempre lasciato ogni incombenza affettiva ed economica esentandosi da qualsiasi cosa potesse turbare la sua relazione, non capisco perchè ora che io ho incontrato un'altra persona, lui possa decidere di impuntarsi per mettermi in difficoltà...


io mi sono commosso leggendo le tue parole, e ti faccio i migliori auguri.
con un pensiero: il padre del bambino, che NON doveva essere perdonato
(e bene hai fatto a NON perdonarlo) non ha diritto di interloquire sulla tua vita.
Un persona veramente indegna, visto che è mezzo sparito
quasi quanto sono indegne certe mamme separate che per ripicca nascondono i figli ai bravi padri.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io mi sono commosso leggendo le tue parole, e ti faccio i migliori auguri.
> con un pensiero: il padre del bambino, che NON doveva essere perdonato
> (e bene hai fatto a NON perdonarlo) non ha diritto di interloquire sulla tua vita.
> Un persona veramente indegna, visto che è mezzo sparito
> quasi quanto sono indegne certe mamme separate che per ripicca nascondono i figli ai bravi padri.


Dai su basta giudizi sommari su persone che manco conosciamo e che ci appaiono come fantasmi o mostri...
Tanto non è che a lei cambi qualcosa eh?
Voglio dire...


----------



## viola di mare (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai su basta giudizi sommari su persone che manco conosciamo e che ci appaiono come fantasmi o mostri...
> Tanto non è che a lei cambi qualcosa eh?
> Voglio dire...


guarda in realtà definirlo mostro credo sia troppo... fantasma rende meglio, ma ti assicuro che le persone a me vicine, i miei cari, anche la sua famiglia non riescono veramente a capacitarsi... ti faccio un esempio: se io fossi una stronza una volta chiuso il mio matrimonio avrei tranquillamente potuto negare mio figlio ai suoi nonni paterni... in fondo non vieni a prenderlo tu che sei il padre, non sono obbligata a lasciarlo ai tuoi genitori, invece no... il mio piccolo è felice di stare con loro, e non l'ho fatto perchè magari avevo bisogno di due orette per me, perchè il mio bambino io non l'ho mai lasciato, nemmeno per uscire con un'amica... il mio compagno lo vedo la sera, dopo che lui si è addormentato e nemmeno si accorge che non ci sono...
quindi si, non è un mostro ma è un irresponsabile che ha dimenticato che questa creatura è stata cercata e voluta ed è per sempre...
e comunque qualcosa cambia... certe volte penso che la matta sono io e che quello che sto vivendo, dato il soggetto scemo che ho sposato, sia irreale...


----------



## devastata (20 Gennaio 2013)

Spero di aver interpretato male, 'lasci solo in casa il tuo bambino di notte''' o 'vivi con i tuoi genitori?', lo dico perchè purtroppo una mia conoscente dopo la separazione lo faceva, con traumi nei suoi due bambini.

Scusami!


----------



## johnmilton (20 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Ora che finalmente io ho incontrato un uomo, ora che ho riaperto il mio cuore, ora che mi vede diversa, tranquilla, serena…
> *nun je sta bene!!!
> *Sta li a dire: è ma se questo a me non mi va a genio, mica può frequentare mio figlio ( non lo frequenti manco te se per questo)
> E ma allora non importava nemmeno a te così tanto
> ...


e di cosa stiamo parlando? è la tua vita, riprenditela...
sei una santarellina? è facile spargere melma ..dopo


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2013)

johnmilton ha detto:


> e di cosa stiamo parlando? è la tua vita, riprenditela...
> sei una santarellina? è facile spargere melma ..dopo


quoto


----------



## viola di mare (21 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Spero di aver interpretato male, 'lasci solo in casa il tuo bambino di notte''' o 'vivi con i tuoi genitori?', lo dico perchè purtroppo una mia conoscente dopo la separazione lo faceva, con traumi nei suoi due bambini.
> 
> Scusami!


no no sono tornata a vivere con mia madre!
non potrei mai farlo!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (21 Gennaio 2013)

johnmilton ha detto:


> e di cosa stiamo parlando? è la tua vita, riprenditela...
> sei una santarellina? è facile spargere melma ..dopo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il motivo per cui non spengo il tel è perchè non mi funziona la sveglia


immagino sia un Android. 

Quando vai a dormire mettilo in modalità aereo. Oltre a consumare meno la batteria ( in caso fosse già carico ) non ti romperà nessuno, sveglia esclusa


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> immagino sia un Android.
> 
> Quando vai a dormire mettilo in modalità aereo. Oltre a consumare meno la batteria ( in caso fosse già carico ) non ti romperà nessuno, sveglia esclusa


si è un android. grazie della dritta


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> immagino sia un Android.
> 
> Quando vai a dormire mettilo in modalità aereo. Oltre a consumare meno la batteria ( in caso fosse già carico ) non ti romperà nessuno, *sveglia esclusa *


davvero suona lo stesso???
io in genere tolgo la suoneria


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> davvero suona lo stesso???
> io in genere tolgo la suoneria


----------



## Anais (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> immagino sia un Android.
> 
> Quando vai a dormire mettilo in modalità aereo. Oltre a consumare meno la batteria ( in caso fosse già carico ) non ti romperà nessuno, sveglia esclusa


Stavo leggiucchiando questa sezione e...ti ringrazio anche io per il consiglio.
Il mio ha lo stesso problema, non suona la sveglia se non è acceso.
Si, è un Android!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando questa sezione e...ti ringrazio anche io per il consiglio.
> Il mio ha lo stesso problema, non suona la sveglia se non è acceso.
> Si, è un Android!


Prego.


----------

